

Backblaze Open Sources Reed-Solomon Erasure Coding Source Code - ehPReth
https://www.backblaze.com/blog/reed-solomon/

======
budmang
We probably should have submitted this as a "Show HN". Believe this is the
first production quality Java library that's open source. You're welcome to do
anything you want with it - no license restrictions.

Would love your thoughts and feedback, and to hear of what you do with this
erasure coding library.

~~~
sp332
I'm not sure why this fell off the front page so fast. I've been waiting for
this article since the last one!

~~~
budmang
Not sure either. The magic of luck and algorithms I guess.

Are you planning on using the code in something?

